
Microsoft KIN Ads 'Advocating Sexting' - yarow
http://www.businessinsider.com/microsoft-kin-phone-ads-come-uncomfortably-close-to-advocating-sexting-says-consumer-reports-2010-4
======
gcb
yeah because advertising for teenagers showing just teenagers going to school
really works.

